# The Positivity Challenge



## Gary (Oct 19, 2008)

Try this, 10 days free of negative thoughts.

Conciously try to not be negative for 10 days, if you find yourself fallign in negative thoughts you must restart your 10 days, its really good training on positive thinkign for your brain.


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

Sigh. Looks like I failed before I even finished the last sentence. This is going to be a long ten days.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I'm not sure if that's likely to be achieved, but nice idea. I wonder what could be done other than completely restarting. I'm sure there are plenty of other things. Maybe something like a swear jar. Each time you have a negative thought you put an amount of money in a jar. At the end you'd donate it to charity or something. Or maybe you could say an inspirational quote to yourself each time you have a negative thought. Just some ideas.

Good luck to the both of you


----------



## ntl (Apr 4, 2009)

Sounds like a good idea. It can't hurt to try. Starting now.


----------



## ntl (Apr 4, 2009)

Didn't quite make it to a full day. Starting again see if I can beat my old record.


----------



## Gary (Oct 19, 2008)

nice!  I like the attitudes shown in here


----------



## Draya (Aug 7, 2009)

Just take it one day at a time...


----------



## ntl (Apr 4, 2009)

Haven't had any for about 10 hours now. Thats a pb


----------



## kanarazu (Jul 4, 2009)

I wanna do this, I've been way too obnoxiously positive lately. but I think it is hard to have no negative thoughts at all, sometimes they appear out of nowhere, but if you can make them positive then you can keep going onto the 10 days! good luck all!


----------



## N3XT2NON3 (Aug 10, 2009)

hmm gotta try this one day. loving this idea of a 10 day challenge


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I might try this..maybe when I start feeling a little better.


----------



## anandgowri (Aug 25, 2009)

hey,
we can easily eliminate our negative thoughts through meditation


----------



## britisharrow (Jun 18, 2009)

Can it be changed so that if you DO have a negative thought as long as you dispell it immediately, you can continue? This sounds more realistic for me.


----------



## Gary (Oct 19, 2008)

yeah you could try that, but if you dwel on it for too long you should restart as a "punishment" for your mind, itll train to go like ' negative thought -> negative consequence '


----------



## killergowri (Aug 28, 2009)

it sounds like funny,
i don't know how this idea works


----------



## AmethystDruid (May 11, 2009)

I'm actually a pretty possitive person most of the time however I would find this difficult to do as I suffer from intrusive thoughts that I can't control, I mean I try to suppess them straight away afterwards (which I'm sure does more harm than good but what the heck) but yeah they're always negative and somewhat freaky.

Although I haven't been having as many as usual recently so... I may give it a go.


----------

